# Insurance Jobs



## ahernaman (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello, I am considering moving to Portugal in the next couple of years and I am currently working in Insurance at the moment. I am earning around £25,000 per annum. Doing research I have seen annual wages as low as 8000 euro in Portugal. Is this correct and if so, how is it possible to live on that wage. I would be looking at living in Setubal.


----------

